# Strikeforce: Frank Shamrock vs Phil Baroni



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2007)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3E5LjQaMN8FOygzVk[/dmv]


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2007)

England's Paul Daley was on the same card and defeated Duane Ludwig by TKO in Round 2 in 42secs thus doing what Sudo and Pulver couldn't!! :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

Frank delivered quite the beat down there.  Looks like he still has a little fight left in him.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2007)

I dunno, Frank could barely stand.  Watching that without sound I think would show a closer fight.

But what annoys me is the attitude.  He used to be one of my favorites, now I just want to see one of the UFC or Prides top 185 guys KO him.  Illegal strikes, taunting, holding the choke well after he was out and the ref said stop... then bragging about holding the choke durring the post fight interview...  Baroni, who I generally find annoying, should a lot more class in that fight.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I dunno, Frank could barely stand. Watching that without sound I think would show a closer fight.
> 
> But what annoys me is the attitude. He used to be one of my favorites, now I just want to see one of the UFC or Prides top 185 guys KO him. Illegal strikes, taunting, holding the choke well after he was out and the ref said stop... then bragging about holding the choke durring the post fight interview... Baroni, who I generally find annoying, should a lot more class in that fight.


 

Well Frank is defintely older so at the end of any fight I would imagine he would be a little tired.  Still I think he *really handed* it to Baroni.  Now as for class? :idunno:  Well I never thought Frank had much and unfortunately that seems to be the trend with alot of MMA fighter's.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 24, 2007)

First round was definately Shamrock, but Second seemed a lot closer until the choke.

Certainely wasn't as one sided as the commentators where making it out to be though.  And as far as age goes, Shamrock is 34, Baroni 31.  Shouldn't be much of a issue.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2007)

I've never been a fan of Franks because of his attitude and lack of class. I appreciate his fighting skill but his personality... well, I won't say it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> First round was definately Shamrock, but Second seemed a lot closer until the choke.
> 
> Certainely wasn't as one sided as the commentators where making it out to be though. And as far as age goes, Shamrock is 34, Baroni 31. Shouldn't be much of a issue.


 
Frank simply put has more mileage on his body than many other fighter's his age.  Still we will have to disagree Andrew (which is okay) because I feel that Frank took it to Baroni and it was pretty one sided.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jun 24, 2007)

As far as Frank having trouble standing, he tore his ACL in training prior to the match while working out with a Judoka at Dan Henderson's gym.


----------

